# Unique Musicians



## Teracat (Nov 17, 2008)

I've always loved music that was hard to classify. Which artists do you consider stand out from of their genre, or any genre whatsoever?

The two I can think of off the top of my head are Terry Scott Taylor (at very least, his work on The Neverhood) and That Handsome Devil. Come to think of it, I'd love to see them tour together...


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2008)

Opeth, SikTh, Between the Buried and Me, etc. Or are you looking for musicians on FA? If that's the case, I'd like to think I'm one, but I don't have enough music up yet for y'all to really tell.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 17, 2008)

Dog Fashion Disco

c.c Seriously, I've got one song by them that goes back and forth through about four completely different genres before it's over.


----------



## Defender (Nov 17, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Dog Fashion Disco
> 
> c.c Seriously, I've got one song by them that goes back and forth through about four completely different genres before it's over.


You may like this.

Ween first and foremost, Cardiacs, Mr. Bungle, Tom Waits and Secret Chiefs 3. There isn't just a singular "genre" you can pin on any of them, since their careers kind of slingshot all over.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2008)

+1 for Mr. Bungle. Anything having anything to do with Mike Patton is almost certainly win.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 18, 2008)

Jandek. 

End of fucking thread. Have a nice day.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 18, 2008)

Opeth tends to fluctuate, sometimes they sound like hard rock, sometimes death metal, sometimes melodic death metal, sometimes just heavy metal. Things just change per album, or per song, which is neat for a band, but I don't like them personally, some even said they've leaned towards some death/power metal hybrid at one point  Which would be scary.

(I personally don't believe in "progressive" or "alternative" genre's, so you'll never hear me reference those)

Between the Buried and Me would be deathcore, and their vocalist takes a lot from screamo.

Cradle of Filth I've found a bit hard to place, because Dani can flux between black and death metal vocals, but the band (instruments) sound based in heavy metal  it's a good mix, and it's done well, but hard to exactly pinpoint, especially on the slower songs where it could even drift to hard rock.

Other then that, I'm pretty good at pin-pointing sub/genre's.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike Oldfield

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPEt5OTR6Vc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk_rtkMr3e0&feature=related

WATCH BOTH PARTS >: (

In the original (non-live dur) he played all the instruments except drums (original had no drums) and wrote the whole thing at 17.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 18, 2008)

Defender said:


> You may like this.
> 
> Ween first and foremost, Cardiacs, Mr. Bungle, Tom Waits and Secret Chiefs 3. There isn't just a singular "genre" you can pin on any of them, since their careers kind of slingshot all over.



Thanks for the link... The comparison's not really there, though. That song isn't coherent in the least, it's more like a chopped blending of a few different things. Not a Mr. Bungle fan, I'm pretty sure I've listened to a few of their albums before.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Opeth tends to fluctuate, sometimes they sound like hard rock, sometimes death metal, sometimes melodic death metal, sometimes just heavy metal. Things just change per album, or per song, which is neat for a band, but I don't like them personally, some even said they've leaned towards some death/power metal hybrid at one point  Which would be scary.



What about the acoustic stuff? The piano stuff?



> Between the Buried and Me would be deathcore, and their vocalist takes a lot from screamo.



And they fluctuate through several genres and styles. Classic rock, peaceful, western, even an a cappella thing in one of their songs on "Alaska".



> Cradle of Filth I've found a bit hard to place, because Dani can flux between black and death metal vocals, but the band (instruments) sound based in heavy metal  it's a good mix, and it's done well, but hard to exactly pinpoint, especially on the slower songs where it could even drift to hard rock.



I can't get into CoF anymore. Just boring to me. Dani's schtick is getting old.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 18, 2008)

Double plus it's gotta be Tom Waits. Look him up on youtube and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 18, 2008)

The Tin Hat Trio is another group that defies classification.  Their music is all very mellow and interesting.


----------

